# batch Befehle in VB6



## Küper (10. Februar 2004)

Hi,
ich habe früher immer *.bat Dateien gemacht mit dem Inhalt

copy dummy file1
copy dummy file2
u.s.w.

Jetzt möchte ich aber nicht das die *.bat geladen wird sondern das diese Befehle in der exe sind
also den Befehl oben als VB6 Befehl
....
wenn das copy fertig ist soll ein neues fenster aufspringen das sagt das es fertig ist

THX
Küper


----------



## Küper (10. Februar 2004)

Habeich das richtig verstanden das ich für den kopier behel einfach
schreiben kann:

FileCopy (C:\dummy.dat, C:\file1)


----------



## poke (11. Februar 2004)

*code*


```
Filecopy ("c:\deinedatei.dat" , "C:\DeinOrdner\")
msgbox "nu is alles fertig..."
```

ein echt superschwieriger code ^^

mal ne frage...
wie kann ich mir  ne verknuepfung von meinem vb programm anlegen?
oder sogar eine exe-datei schreiben mit vb6 code?

so da bin ich schon ferdisch

poke


----------



## Retlaw (12. Februar 2004)

*Re: code*



> _Original geschrieben von poke _
> *mal ne frage...
> wie kann ich mir  ne verknuepfung von meinem vb programm anlegen?
> oder sogar eine exe-datei schreiben mit vb6 code?
> ...



zu 1)
Klick mich 

zu 2)
Im Menü: Projekt => [Projektname].exe erstellen


----------



## daDom (12. Februar 2004)

*Re: code*



> _Original geschrieben von poke _
> 
> ```
> Filecopy ("c:\deinedatei.dat" , "C:\DeinOrdner\")
> ...


poke, bitte halte Dich an unsere Netiquette!
Deine Rechtschreibung erschwert den Lesefluss deines Textes ungemein!


----------



## poke (12. Februar 2004)

aehm was?
Ja wenns schnell gehen muss, dann schreib ich oftmals klein...
Kleines Manko an mir 
Aber sonst ist alles hochwertig

@retlaw 
Ich meine, wie kann mein Programm in Dateien vbcode schreiben?
Textdateien gehen ja mit 

Open "text.***" for append as #1
write #1, "hallo"
close #1

aber wie kann ich richtigen code schreiben?
Oder geht das garnicht?

[EDIT]:
zu 1)

'Achtung die Funktion CreateLink benötigt *'SHELLLNK.TLB'* Sollte sich  
' diese nicht im Verzeichnis des Projekts
'befinden, kann sie auf der VB CD gefunden werden.

Deswegen hab ich des Tutorial nicht gemacht weil mein Programm soll auch eine Verknüpfung ohne diese SHELLLNK.TLB anlegen können!


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Februar 2004)

> aehm was?
> Ja wenns schnell gehen muss, dann schreib ich oftmals klein...


Halte Dich doch bitte trotzdem daran, Du willst ja vermutlich auch, dass sich andere etwas Zeit nehmen, um Deine Frage zu beantworten, oder? 
Ausserdem ist der rote Kasten unter dem Eingabefeld nun wirklich nicht zu übersehen. 
(Das gilt natürlich auch für Küper.)

Zu Deiner Frage:
Willst Du VB-Code in eine Datei schreiben oder gleich eine ausführbare Datei? VB-Code ist schliesslich auch nur Text und kann genauso in eine Datei geschrieben werden, wie jeder andere Text auch.
Mit ausführbaren Anwendungsdateien sieht das schon anders aus, denn die sind binät geschrieben. Möglich ist das trotzdem, von Intel gibt es beispielsweise eine Auflistung aller Assembler-Kommandos in binärer Form als PDF zum Download. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass es die Mühe wert ist.


----------



## poke (12. Februar 2004)

also lieber Batch-Dateien schreiben?
Ja ich hätt mich auch gewundert wenn das mit dem *.EXE-Dateien schreiben ginge, wozu gäbs dann den Compilevorgang


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Februar 2004)

Kompilieren musst Du, um einen Quelltext in Maschinencode umzusetzen. Aber man kann auch direkt Maschinencode schreiben, ist nur eben deutlich aufwändiger und aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit von Hochsprachen nicht mehr empfehlenswert.
Eine andere Alternative wären Scriptsprachen, die nicht kompiliert, sondern erst zur Laufzeit von einem Interpreter ausgeführt werden. In dem Zusammenhang kannst Du Dir mal Ruby, Python oder Perl ansehen. Natürlich kannst Du auch selber eine Scriptsprache entwickeln, dazu musst Du nur ein Interpreterprogramm schreiben, dass die Quelltexte verarbeitet und die Scriptdateien (Dateiendungen) mit dem Interpreter verknüpfen.

PS: Ich bitte Dich noch einmal, auf halbwegs vernünftige Rechtschreibung und Zeichensetzung zu achten. Niemand verlangt eine einwandfreie Abschlussarbeit für das Fach Deutsch, aber ein bestimmtes Niveau sollte dennoch eingehalten werden.


----------



## poke (13. Februar 2004)

Hallo?
Ich kann schon schreiben es muss ja nicht in jedem Post hier darauf hingewiesen werden oder?
thx nochmal an alle ich werd wohl weiter Batch schreiben


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Februar 2004)

Du wirst so lange drauf hingewiesen, bis Du Dich daran hälst. Im Grunde wirst Du sogar schon vor dem Abschicken der Beiträge darauf hingewiesen - der rote Kasten unter dem Eingabefeld ist eigentlich ziemlich gut sichtbar und nicht zum Spass da.
Kann doch nicht so schwer sein, an einer passenden Stelle einen Punkt oder ein Komma einzufügen.


----------



## Küper (14. Februar 2004)

OK, THX!  

Nun was anderes:
Ich benötige jetzt einen für mich einen recht schweren Code:

Ich habe eine Datei in der mehrere kleine Files enthalten sind.
Von diesen Dateien steht der Offset, die Größe und der Bame in einer Text Datei.
Etwa so:
00FE0012\0034FE00\file1.dat
Offset_Hex\Größe_Hex\Name

Diese Files möchte ich jetzt mit hilfe der *.txt Datei extracten
Wie geht das?

Ist für mich denke ich etwas zu schwer  
Wäre aber trotzdem dankbar für jede anfängerfreundliche Hilfe sehr dankbar.

PS: Bin auf nen anderen Board tätig und da is die Groß- und Kleinschreibung nicht so wichtig, aber ich passe mich gerne an


----------



## Retlaw (16. Februar 2004)

Du liest die Datei in einer Schleife zeilenweise ein.
Jede Zeile zerlegst du in ihre Bestandteile und erstellst eine neue, leere Datei mit dem angegebenen Namen.
Jetzt springst du in der Datendatei bis zum Offset (Anzahl Bytes vom Anfang der Datei bis zum Anfang der einzelnen Datei) und liest soviel Bytes wie unter Länge angegeben sind.
Diese Bytes schreibst du in die leere Datei und schließt diese wieder.


----------



## Küper (16. Februar 2004)

Aha, welche Befehle nehme ich am besten dafür?


----------



## Retlaw (17. Februar 2004)

Open, Close, Split, ...
Befehle sind alle in der Hilfe erklärt.
Du solltest auch mal in einem Buch oder Onlinekurs zum Thema Datei- und Stringverarbeitung nachschauen wenn du was ähnliches noch nie gemacht hast.


----------

